# Poannua infestation (urgent)



## kingfisher1111 (Apr 30, 2021)

I have bermuda grass and almost 60% of my lawn is infested with poannua. Used nutsedge a month ago. Zero results. After a search, it said the cost effective way to kill poannu is using Southern Ag 006130 Atrazine for 4oz/gallon..But when I looked for this Atrazine, it says not suitable for Bermuda. When I searched here http://www.mobileweedmanual.com/herbicide.aspx?HID=1
it recommended me Atrazine as well.

I can use Negate 37, but I have only 5500SQFT. Can't justify to waste of Negate for 1-2 applications.

What's everyone suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

You can mix up the negate and store it. The other option is to measure it to a very small batch for the 5500SQFT. I mixed negate in water for my front yard and it killed the POA but keep in mind it will take a few weeks for it to do so. It's not fast.

As long as your Bermuda is actively growing it should be fine to apply but if you have some that is still waking up it may stint the wake up period but it will eventually wake up.


----------



## kingfisher1111 (Apr 30, 2021)

How to measure exactly for 5500 SQFT for 1.5 Oz of bottle is my question?
And one more thing, so Atrazine is not compatible for Bermuda grass?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Monument will torch it.

Atrazine and Bermuda aren't compatible


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Just buy some certainty. It'll kill it. Plus it's good for a bunch of other weeds such as nutsedge.


----------



## kingfisher1111 (Apr 30, 2021)

Can NEGATE mixture be stored for 1 to 2 years after mixing or we have to throw away?


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

If you are set on negate vs. the others you can take the square footage for an acre and convert. I think it was something super small like 0.2oz or somewhere around there. Other herbicides as recommended by others it would kill it quicker.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

I wouldn't bother with negate this late in the poa season. Its fixing to die off anyways with summer approaching. Just bag your clippings to catch the seed heads. Start using a quality pre m in the fall. .ight take a season or two but it will slowly stop the poa.


----------



## Jace (Feb 28, 2020)

If it's that urgent, then the $50 for Negate that will kill your poa isn't too bad . Don't think of it as wasting the rest of the Negate. Think of it as you're going to get rid of your infestation for only $50


----------



## kingfisher1111 (Apr 30, 2021)

rjw0283 said:


> Just buy some certainty. It'll kill it. Plus it's good for a bunch of other weeds such as nutsedge.


How much to put for 1000Sqft? The Certainity label talks about acreage.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jace said:


> If it's that urgent, then the $50 for Negate that will kill your poa isn't too bad . Don't think of it as wasting the rest of the Negate. Think of it as you're going to get rid of your infestation for only $50


+1


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

1 large scoop per 1,000K gives you 1.25oz per acre rate. It says to use 2 gallons of water per 1,000K. I use my typical 1 gallon water rate, and I've had good results. It does say a second application may be required. 1 app for me smokes it.
scooper comes with certainty

Takes a few weeks to die off.

https://natseed.com/pdf/Certainty%20Herbicide_Label.pdf


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I don't mean to be rude... but because certainty and negate are both very powerful, and based on some of the questions you're asking, I would strongly advise you to read the label thoroughly before applying.

Things like how to mix it and the storage requirements are well covered in there.

I used a kitchen scale for mine. I forget what the number was, maybe 5 grams for 4000 sq ft that I used? But it was very little. As I like to joke in here, one layer of pellets deep in a celsius cap. It's like 0.05 ounces or something like that. It takes very little.

I also tank mixed Prodiamine, Celsius, and speedzone 3 way, along with NIS and MSO. "Kitchen Sink Approach".

For the Poa, I found I had to treat some of them twice, just by virtue of not really getting the product on there well enough. That doesn't mean soak it down, but definitely make sure you get some on all the leaves.

Then, don't water or mow. Then, water, then, mow, bag clippings, and water again.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

kingfisher1111 said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> > Just buy some certainty. It'll kill it. Plus it's good for a bunch of other weeds such as nutsedge.
> ...


Definitely read the label so you can double check the math but if Certainty is 1 oz/ac: about half a gram per 1k.


----------



## kingfisher1111 (Apr 30, 2021)

SCGrassMan said:


> I don't mean to be rude... but because certainty and negate are both very powerful, and based on some of the questions you're asking, I would strongly advise you to read the label thoroughly before applying.
> 
> Things like how to mix it and the storage requirements are well covered in there.
> 
> ...


What is NIS and MSO?


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

kingfisher1111 said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> > Just buy some certainty. It'll kill it. Plus it's good for a bunch of other weeds such as nutsedge.
> ...


1 acre = 43.56K SQ FT

that's a good one to memorize.

Also

FL OZ -> ML (29.57) 
OZ > Gram (28.35)


----------



## kingfisher1111 (Apr 30, 2021)

mjh648 said:


> kingfisher1111 said:
> 
> 
> > rjw0283 said:
> ...


So almost 0.05oz.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@kingfisher1111

Another life pro tip. Go grams when you are that small on ounces so you have less chance for errors.

Max annual rate of certainty is 2.66oz/Acre which is 0.0611 oz/K where K = 1000SF or 1.731 grams/K

Depending on the type of weed you are battling you could likely have applications in the range of 0.75 - 1,25oz/A so .488 - 0.814 gram/K

Also, get a good scale and double, triple, quadruple check your math. And for god sakes read these labels.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DPHXYFM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## kingfisher1111 (Apr 30, 2021)

mjh648 said:


> @kingfisher1111
> 
> Another life pro tip. Go grams when you are that small on ounces so you have less chance for errors.
> 
> ...


Awesome..


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

For liquid that small, use an old medicine syringe and do it all in mL... Much easier to dispense and measure.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@FATC1TY its granules so that's why I put it in grams


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> @FATC1TY its granules so that's why I put it in grams


Right... that's why I added for the OP, if he gets into liquid, use mL. I wasn't correcting you, merely adding to your explanation, as the OP sounds somewhat new on dealing with these types of products.


----------



## kingfisher1111 (Apr 30, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> mjh648 said:
> 
> 
> > @FATC1TY its granules so that's why I put it in grams
> ...


Yes, I am a newbie totally into this game.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@kingfisher1111 please don't apply that product and give TruGreen etc a ring.


----------



## kingfisher1111 (Apr 30, 2021)

SCGrassMan said:


> @kingfisher1111 please don't apply that product and give TruGreen etc a ring.


I didn't get you . I don't need to apply?


----------



## Midsoutherner (Aug 25, 2020)

I think he is recommending TruGreen because he is a bit worried you may not apply the herbicides correctly and doesn't want you to kill your grass.

By the way. What herbicide are you wanting to use now? Several have been mentioned but you haven't said which one you are buying or have already bought.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I've had great success using certainly without harming my Bermuda. I use one large scoop per gallon and spot spray it. I also add about 1 tablespoon of southern AG surfactant.


----------



## kingfisher1111 (Apr 30, 2021)

Midsoutherner said:


> I think he is recommending TruGreen because he is a bit worried you may not apply the herbicides correctly and doesn't want you to kill your grass.
> 
> By the way. What herbicide are you wanting to use now? Several have been mentioned but you haven't said which one you are buying or have already bought.


I bought certainity yesterday and didn't apply yet. Can certainity be mixed with other weed killers? I have clover and dandellion in certain areas so that I don't need to do it twice?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

kingfisher1111 said:


> I bought certainity yesterday and didn't apply yet. Can certainity be mixed with other weed killers? I have clover and dandellion in certain areas so that I don't need to do it twice?


Yes. Many on this forum will mix Certainty and Celsius together. The label of each product will have tank mix instructions.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Certainty certainly suppressed some poa I sprayed a couple of rounds with. It did end up killing about half of them. There was no damage to my St Aug. I would recommend it.


----------



## kingfisher1111 (Apr 30, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> kingfisher1111 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought certainity yesterday and didn't apply yet. Can certainity be mixed with other weed killers? I have clover and dandellion in certain areas so that I don't need to do it twice?
> ...


When I googled it says this 
_Can Celsius be mixed with Certainty or Image?
Answer:
Celsius is not labeled to be tank mixed with Image or Certainty. It can be tank mixed with the following products: Revolver, Ronstar Flo, Ronstar WSP, Sencor, Prograss, Acclaim Extra, Illoxan or Finale._

**EDIT**
NVM found answer from your discussions only from the below link.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3416


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

It's about to turn hot. My vote is to leave it. We just got pass the frost date in Huntsville.


----------



## Ppb1203 (Jun 17, 2020)

I used Certainty on my Zoysia this past year with great results. Took 3 spot applications about 3-4 weeks apart during Feb-Mar. Also, as suggested be sure to get down pre-emergence late summer. I am applying late Aug, Sep and October here in NC. This is for Poa Annum as I have not had Poa Triv.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> It's about to turn hot. My vote is to leave it. We just got pass the frost date in Huntsville.


I 100% agree with this. Save your applications for later when the spurge and Virginia buttonweed are raging.


----------



## kingfisher1111 (Apr 30, 2021)

I have applied today evening both Certainty and Celcius. Can i use my sprinklers tomorrow morning?


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > It's about to turn hot. My vote is to leave it. We just got pass the frost date in Huntsville.
> ...


I've seen 2 small areas (one in front and one in back) pop up with VA buttonweed but honestly only 4-5 weeds in each location. I've seen some pretty bad infestations but if you hand pick before it gets bad it's kind of therapeutic with how easy they come out.


----------



## Cetnor851 (Jun 26, 2019)

I didn't notice on the bottle of Negate as to what turf type this can be applied on &#129335;‍♂ I have some spots of Poa in my fescue and thought about using this


----------

